# I trimmed his fringe



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Poor Ruben couldn't see but I was really hesitant to cut his gorgeous hair. I loved it hanging in his eyes but I'm sure it wasn't so good for him. It's a shocking job but have a look at him! I can now see my boys gorgeous eyes without having to brush his hair back. If he was a girl, I would have just put hair clips or bows in it. 

Before










After


----------



## omgamandaa (Jan 16, 2012)

He looks gorgeous!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks lovely.................its always lovely to see their eyes


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a sweety!  x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Good job  I love to ve able to see their pretty eyes


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I did exactly the same thing to Arthur this weekend as his was really long too but chickened out of cutting it that short as he is having his 1st appoint at the groomers on Friday. Ruben suits it, youve done a good job!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

There you are ... what a lovely boy   

You did a great job ... and he can see you now


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

What a sweet face he has, its lovely to be able to see it. Nice job!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

What a bonnie face...he is a looker !


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

He's got a lovely face xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww now we can see!!! too cute!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You did a great job! - always nerve wracking trimming their face.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely compliments on Ruben. I think he looks gorgeous.


----------

